# 2007/2008 voluntary restraint for the UWA



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

The purpose of this thread is not to belittle in anyway those that choose to shoot their legal hens or those that have opinions against voluntary restraint. If you choose to post some opinion on this please do it in another thread. 

here is what you do. 
Make a pledge on this thread that you will donate a dollar amount of your choosing (Let's keep it at $1 or more) per hen you shoot this season. For all purposes of this lets say Pintail hens and Mallard hens. If you wish to add other hens on your count please feel free to do so at your discretion. This is on the honor system so it is between you and your conscience and maybe a hunting buddy or two. At the end of the season you donate the season total (hens x $ = )to the UWA. At the time of donation I will request the money to be used for nesting structures but the board of the UWA will have final say in how the funds are spent. 
This will be posted on four different forums to plevent confusion PLEASE ONLY SIGN UP ON ONE FORUM.


To sweeten the deal I will donate a custom duck call from Greg Hood's Southern Game Calls to the cause. Probably a cocobola Nasty Boy. I will enter all those that make good on their pledge at the end of the season in a drawing for the call at the end of the collection period.

I want to make sure there is a public viewable account of all funds donated so no one feels they have been shafted. I think if you send check or money order made out to the Utah Waterfowl Association to me. I can count you in on the drawing and turn the check or M/O directly over to the association. If you shoot no hens through the course of the season you can send a note saying that and I will include you in the drawing with no donation. Or you could donate a dollar amount of you're choosing just to help the cause. Please keep in mind this isn't about the little bit of money we raise.(We did raise $400+ dollars last year.)
It is about something a little more important. the deadline for pledged money to be turned inwill be 30 days after the last day of duck season in order to be elligable for the drawing .
I am sure we can get receipts out to you on request for Tax purposes as well. Longun and Dontredonme will be assisting me on this. I thank them for their help.



I will start out... 
I will donate $10 for every hen I shoot. 



My name will be excluded from the drawing of course. 

MOD could you maybe sticky this for me.

Bret


----------



## RAM4X (Sep 12, 2007)

First off, thanks again Bret for organizing this. Not sure if you need any more help with it, but I'll help out wherever. Just let me know. 

Sign me up for $5 for every hen Mallard or hen Pintail.

Also, It's noble of you to Pre-clude yourself from the drawing, but I don't see why it's necessary. I know you're a call ***** and you do most the work with this event, so I think you should allow yourself to put your name into the hat as well. I doubt anyone would question your ethics were you to win. And If they did....Shame on them (and a blanket party for them also!)


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Brett I will have a Kelly's Kalls custom Call to give away also. The call will be a single reed that is a wood/acrylic hybrid. All Wood outside with an acrylic cylinder inside. These calls do it all!! Duck or Goose Timber or open water. From the plains of Canada to the swamps of Louisiana this is the most versatile call on the market today. If you are looking for just one call to get it done then this is the call. With the Short reed Goose or Double reed duck call you are ready to hunt any where in North America with confidence. These calls are effective in open water and wind swept fields to the flooded timber and pot holes.

You can read more about Kelly's Kalls here:
kellyskalls.com

I won't have my name in the drawing either. It's not like I would win anyway.

And I'm in for $5.00/hen excluding teal.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I see a lot of names from last year and some new one welcome guys. This will be fun again this year. We will give two calls away at the end this year because Joel got us a Kelly's Kalls custom Call to give away also. Kelly is very good to donate. The call will be a single reed that is a wood/acrylic hybrid. 
This is a current list of all that have signed up on all four forums. If I missed you PM me. You guys can set your own limits on species as many of you have stated. It is up to you. I only put down exclusions if you pledged a different $ amount for say teal hens or something.
Thanks for your participation.

Bret $10
Ram4X $5
Donttreadonme $5
avidhntr3 $10
BBFlinger $5
Longgun $10
a.k.a MOSSBERG!!! $5
spiraleyes $5
steven $5
Young Gun $1
Spry Yellowdog $5
honer $5
DrtyCrty $5 for big & $2 for the little guys.
Bug Doc $10
rjefre $50 Mlrds&Pins $10 everything else but teal
Stimmy $10
bugleboy $10
Mudderfodder $5
legironlander $10
Birdboy $5 per goose $50 per inappropriate retrieve to the home teachers :yes


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! DUCK SEASON TOMORROW!!!!!! From what I have seen from my scouting and the youth hunt things look pretty dang good. I can tell by the posts everyone is ready and excited. I am a little excited myself I must admit. 

Guys I am real sorry for any confusion that happened this week. From what I understand a gentleman put this thread on a forum that I am not registered on, and just don't visit. I had no Idea this was going on. From what I am told he has offered a very nice donation though. Way cool!!! I hope one of you dedicated VR guys wins that bad boy. The first I had heard of it was when I started getting pms from guys wondering why they are not on the list. Well that is why. So if you arent included on the list and want to be I am sorry I missed you please post on one of these wonderfull forums as well or PM longgun, Donttreadonme, or myself and we will get you added. 

I think Joel, and John and I are getting things straight now. I would like to thank them again for their help they are AWESOME!! 
And thank you VR participants for your continuing support you guys are the best. Shoot 'em up tomorrow, and have a great hunt. I am especially happy to have some of the young hunters that are giving this a try for the first time. 
I will continue to update as needed. 
Your updated list as of 10-05-07. 

Dollar amount pledged for specified hens 

Bret $10 
Ram4X $5 
Donttreadonme $5 
avidhntr3 $10 
BBFlinger $5 
Longgun $10 
a.k.a MOSSBERG!!! $5 
spiraleyes $5 
steven $5 
Young Gun $1 
Spry Yellowdog $5 
honer $5 
DrtyCrty $5. 
Bug Doc $10 
rjefre $50 
Stimmy $10 
bugleboy $10 
Mudderfodder $5 
legironlander $10 
Birdboy $5 
Tdog $2 
Coorsliteknight $5 $10 per banded hen 
ntrl_brn_rebel $20 Girlfriend $5 
Captain $5 
Henmasher $1 
Huntingbuddy $1 
Scattergunner $2 
Peppermarsh $2 
Mudinblood $2 
Squash B $10 
roester $5 
Scout8 $10 
Toasty $5 
goose em $10


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Bret,
Put me down for $5 per hen. 
Thanks


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh Trav you old hen slayer,,,, can you afford it???? :lol:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll play, but that means some of you guys have to take this rookie duck hunting. :mrgreen:


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

trouthunter1 said:


> Oh Trav you old hen slayer,,,, can you afford it???? :lol:


Ha! I dont know I may have to work a little OT


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I am in the hole for a $10 bill. I had a pair of mallards circling I picked out the eclipsed drake on the last pass and I thought I kept my eye on him. When they came in straight and flat I raised my gun and shot him in the face. :? It turns out I had confused the two at some point in that last circle in the low light and the hen lay dead belly up in the decoys. Dang it! Oh well I guess it happens. 
the eclipsed drake met his maker at the hands of a couple of other guys hunting close by .....I see a couple of other guys have made mistakes as well. 

I hope you all are finding plenty of birds, enjoying some fine retrieves, and pleasant company. 

Thanks again. 



Added a couple names to the list. 


Dollar amount pledged for specified hens 

Bret $10 
Ram4X $5 
Donttreadonme $5 
avidhntr3 $10 
BBFlinger $5 
Longgun $10 
a.k.a MOSSBERG!!! $5 
spiraleyes $5 
steven $5 
Young Gun $1 
Spry Yellowdog $5 
honer $5 
DrtyCrty $5. 
Bug Doc $10 
rjefre $50 
Stimmy $10 
bugleboy $10 
Mudderfodder $5 
legironlander $10 
Birdboy $5 
Tdog $2 
Coorsliteknight $5 $10 per banded hen 
ntrl_brn_rebel $20 Girlfriend $5 
Captain $5 
Henmasher $1 
Huntingbuddy $1 
Scattergunner $2 
Peppermarsh $2 
Mudinblood $2 
Squash B $10 
roester $5 
Scout8 $10 
Toasty $5 
goose em $10 
travis maden $5 
Cody King $5 
Jesse Higgins $10


----------



## bigcanadajon (Oct 17, 2007)

Brand new onto the network. I'm going two hours north of Edmonton next wednesday the 24th of oct and will make sure that the group also uses restraint. $10 per hen and we'll send it into UWA. Can somebody tell me a bit more about UWA? 

Add BigCanadaJon to the list of Utah no-hen hunting as well, except teal hens


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Bret add me in for 50 per hen but not in the drawing. Add my two daughters in at 10 per hen and to the drawing. They already owe 10 a piece my vision ain't what it once was, both of them I swore were eclisped drakes.


----------



## bigcanadajon (Oct 17, 2007)

I owe $90 for me and my groups 9 hen mallards shot over 3 days of hunting the fields of Alberta. Limited on ducks on 2 of the three days, limited on lesser Canadas the last day and even shot a speckle belly that literally lowered from 400-500 yards in the sky down into the decoys. Big Canadas were more abundant day 1 and 2, and we only shot about 18 or so during that time. They were all northern birds and we sent them down here for all of you to shoot so don't miss like I did. Speaking on that, I had been an ace at 30-40+ yard shots on the big canadas and ducks but completely missed on 5 geese 5 yards over my head!!! I was teased the entire remainder of the hunt. I can't believe it!!! The other two hunters each shot 3 a piece on that flock but I got "goose fever" and didn't hit one. Great time though.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip jon.

It is good see you around again Greenhead.

I am sorry it took so long forme to get this updated I have not been home much. Here is the list updated with all participants.

Thanks guys,

Bret

Dollar amount pledged for specified hens 
Bret $10 
Ram4X $5 
Donttreadonme $5 
avidhntr3 $10 
BBFlinger $5 
Longgun $10 
a.k.a MOSSBERG $5 
spiraleyes $5 
steven $5 
Young Gun $1 
Spry Yellowdog $5 
honer $5 
DrtyCrty $5. 
Bug Doc $10 
rjefre $50 
Stimmy $10 
bugleboy $10 
Mudderfodder $5 
legironlander $10 
Birdboy $5 
Tdog $2 
Coorsliteknight $5 $10 per banded hen 
ntrl_brn_rebel $20 Girlfriend $5 
Captain $5 
Henmasher $1 
Huntingbuddy $1 
Scattergunner $2 
Peppermarsh $2 
Mudinblood $2 
Squash B $10 
roester $5 
Scout8 $10 
Toasty $5 
goose em $10
travis maden $5
Cody King $5
Jesse Higgins $10
bigcanadajon $10
Greenhead2 $50 
Gander311 $10
Dubs $1 
Mezner $2
Majja$1


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Well the season is finally over or the season is over already depending on how you look at it. I hope everyone had a good and safe season. This year V.R. was not quite as fun as last years for me at least mostly I think because of the beak up of the division forum and scattering every one all over the place. I am still glad to have done it and I thank you all for your support. Joel ( Dontreadonme) and John ( longgun) have been a big help. Steve a board member of the UWA has volunteered to help us collect money and keep track. He will be posting a detailed announcement on Tuesday or Wednesday of this week that will include an address to mail to and a deadline as well as when the drawing for the calls will take place. So watch for that and we will talk to you all soon.

Thanks again you guys are the best.



I owe $40.




Bret


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Please include your *forum name *on those please. so we can keep track. If you shot no hens but still want to be in on the drawing send a note saying so and we will get you in.

Please send your checks to:

Utah Waterfowl Assn.
C/O 210 North 400 East
Centerville, UT 84014

We will be having the call raffle at the February 7th, 2008 UWA meeting. Meeting details were posted up today.

Thanks again!

Bret


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are the two calls that will be raffled. My picures don't do them justice.

Kelly's Kalls.....Very nice call I am not sure of the woods but walnut and Hedge maybe? And it is printed on the barrel as you can see. way cool thanks again kelly.
















And the Southern Game Calls Nasty boy that I donated. I think this is a fantastic piece of Cocobola. 









Thanks all.

Bret


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I got this from the other site congrats to the winners and thanks for participating.

Bret


> Call winners!!!!!!!!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

